# Cindi's Oven Barbecued Chicken



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

"I love this oven barbecued chicken, and even more so than the chicken that's been cooked on the grill. I bake the chicken without the skin, so the barbecue sauce will adhere to the chicken. For this recipe, you can use as many pieces of chicken as you'd like, and the desired amount of barbecue sauce as well. Total baking time for this recipe will be: 1 hour."









Cindi's Oven Barbecued Chicken

About 4 lbs. of chicken (6 thighs and 6 drumsticks) 
salt, sprinkle on desired amount
black pepper, sprinkle on desired amount
1 (18 oz.) bottle barbecue sauce (*See note)

Line one 14-inch pizza pan in a criss-cross pattern, with 2 layers of aluminum foil, then spray the foil-lined pan with a non-stick cooking spray. (You can also use a baking sheet (with sides) to bake the chicken on it.) 

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

Remove the skin and any excess fat from the chicken, and season both sides of chicken with a bit of salt and pepper.

Place chicken on the pizza pan or baking sheet (meaty side down), and bake in the oven for 15 minutes.

Remove pan from the oven, turn chicken over, then place the pan back in the oven, and continue to bake the chicken for 15 minutes.

Remove pan from the oven, turn chicken over (meaty side down), and top the chicken with the barbecue sauce. Place the pan back in the oven, and continue to bake for 15 minutes.

Once again, remove pan from the oven, turn chicken over, and coat the other side of the chicken with more of the barbecue sauce. Return the pan to the oven, and finish baking the chicken for 15 minutes. 

Place chicken on serving platter, serve, and enjoy!

*Note: The types of bbq sauce I have used for this recipe... Sweet Baby Ray's, Hunt's, Kraft's, and KC Masterpiece. All are thick in consistency, and makes the chicken taste great!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm the opposite. If it isn't done low and slow on the smoker, it isn't BBQ. Heck even grilled over hardwood charcoal would yield a much better flavor than any oven could possibly give, IMO.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 31, 2016)

CraigC said:


> I'm the opposite. If it isn't done low and slow on the smoker, it isn't BBQ. Heck even grilled over hardwood charcoal would yield a much better flavor than any oven could possibly give, IMO.



I also find that removing the skin just dries out the chicken as it cooks.  I almost never buy skinless breasts any more unless I need to pound it out, or it gets cut up and cooked in the dish I'm preparing.  The split breasts with bone and skin cook so much nicer.  You can cook in the skin, then remove it to finish or serve and the meat is no fattier than it would be if cooked without the skin.  

I have a problem with discarding the skin though, because crispy skin is the best part of the chicken.  Just ask the judges on Chopped! 

I'm a dark meat guy anyway, so I only do breasts out of a duty to my body.    When I want the best flavor, I do legs, thighs or wings (wings are mostly white meat, but there is so much surface area that whatever you flavor them with gets into every bite).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2016)

Craig, you might be surprised how much smoky flavor you can get from using smoked paprika or chipotle powder in a barbecue rub or sauce. I've made ribs in the oven with smoked paprika and DH wanted to know how they got that great flavor  That was before we got our smoker.

And Rick - she's using legs and thighs not breasts. I love chicken skin, too, but sometimes a change of pace is nice. Baking the sauce directly on the meat this way would make a nicely lacquered surface.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 31, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Craig, you might be surprised how much smoky flavor you can get from using smoked paprika or chipotle powder in a barbecue rub or sauce. I've made ribs in the oven with smoked paprika and DH wanted to know how they got that great flavor  That was before we got our smoker.
> 
> And Rick - she's using legs and thighs not breasts. I love chicken skin, too, but sometimes a change of pace is nice. Baking the sauce directly on the meat this way would make a nicely lacquered surface.



I'm aware of that, but removing the skin before cooking will still dry the meat out.  Adding barbecue sauce after the meat is already dried out doesn't help.  If I was to remove the skin, I would not do it until right before I put on the sauce.  

To each his own but I have a family pack of drumsticks in the freezer right now, and however I grill them, it will be with the skin on.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

I wanted to let everyone know, when I bake the chicken in the oven, and without the skin, it really doesn't dry out as much as you'd think. Not sure if baking it at 350ºF is a factor here, but my husband has stated... that the chicken does not taste dry. Believe me, if it was, he'd surely let me know.

The reason why I bake this without the skin, the bbq sauce is pretty much gone after you eat the skin, as the sauce just lays on top the skin, then your left with just the meat and no sauce. I remove the skin so I can actually taste the barbecue sauce with each bite I take, as it does adhere to the skin nicely. I don't care for the taste of (bone-in) bbq grilled chicken. The skin isn't crispy, most of the bbq sauce is cooked off on the grill, and I also worry if the chicken is undercooked, where as when the chicken is baked in the oven for an hour, I never have to worry about it not being cooked through.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2016)

If you use a dry rub and don't sauce until the end, you will be able to have crispy skin. Folks who set up the fire without using a two zone set up will most often end up with burnt skin. Especially if they sauce way too early. If you actually BBQ the chicken low and slow, IMO, you will not want to "BBQ" in the oven again.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2016)

If that's the way you like it, you should do it that way. 

Please understand that we're not trying to argue with you, but only voice the way we like our chicken done and it may not be the same idea as yours.

 Personally, if I was using your method I'd be making my own barbecue sauce and not store bought. Just sayin..


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

CraigC said:


> If you use a dry rub and don't sauce until the end, you will be able to have crispy skin. If you actually BBQ the chicken low and slow, IMO, you will not want to "BBQ" in the oven again.


 
CraigC, I don't do the grilling, my husband does, and we don't make or use dry rubs, but I will keep your tip in mind "*you use a dry rub and don't sauce until the end, you will be able to have crispy skin*." Thanks for the tip CraigC!!

The reason I make bbq chicken in the oven, I know I'll never use the grill to make it, and I thought this was any easy way for those who don't have a grill, to make it in the oven and still get that yummy bbq tasted chicken.




Kayelle said:


> If that's the way you like it, you should do it that way.
> 
> Personally, if I was using your method I'd be making my own barbecue sauce and not store bought. Just sayin..
> 
> Please understand that we're not trying to argue with you, but only voice the way we like our chicken done and it may not be the same idea as yours.


 
Kayelle, the reason I prepare my bbq chicken this way... it was the only way (and an easy way) for me to enjoy it, and without having to start up the grill. Using any grill, scares the heck out of me, and the fact that I'm no good at using it. I leave all that up to my husband. And with hubby it's all trial and error, and he never uses a recipe.

As for the bbq sauce, our family loves a good thick sauce, and our preference is SWEET BABY RAY'S, and when you can purchase it anywhere for 79 - 99 cents, that a deal not to pass up. My pantry is stocked with this bbq sauce. I don't think the home made sauces can compare (taste-wise nor texture-wise) to SWEET BABY RAY'S.

Also, I don't take offence to anyone who expresses their opinion. They are entitled to they'res, as I am as well, and I don't think anyone here was arguing with me. I didn't take it that way!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 31, 2016)

Miss Cindi if I'm ever way, way up in your neck of the woods, I'd be happy to snag 3 or 2 pieces of that chicken!! What do your serve with it? Tator salad?


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Cindi if I'm ever way, way up in your neck of the woods, I'd be happy to snag 3 or 2 pieces of that chicken!! What do your serve with it? Tator salad?





We usually have Mashed Potato Salad, or Microwave Baked Potatoes with Butter, Sour Cream and Chives, or If I'm feelin' lazy, Festival Foods Yellow Mustard Potato Salad. It tastes so much like my daughter's Amish Potato Salad. Both tastes sooo good!!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

Oops! Sorry about the double post, so I'm deleting this!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2016)

Cindi, as a gal who never grilled in my "previous life", I felt like you then. 

Nothing scares me in my new life, certainly not grilling, and I enjoy it more than I can say. I like my alone time with my book, music and glass of wine. Bliss. 
You really should try it sometime. 
I've never found a store barbecue sauce I like, and don't care for sweet sauce, so I make my own and it's delicious to us.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 31, 2016)

What's bbq chicken without the unhealthy fatty skin?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2016)

Domestic Goddess said:


> "I love this oven barbecued chicken, and even more so than the chicken that's been cooked on the grill. I bake the chicken without the skin, so the barbecue sauce will adhere to the chicken. For this recipe, you can use as many pieces of chicken as you'd like, and the desired amount of barbecue sauce as well. Total baking time for this recipe will be: 1 hour."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! This sounds just like the recipe that I kind of followed from Ree Drummond, The Pioneer Women. Oven baked chicken thighs, skin on-bone in, homemade BBQ sauce.



[our Independence Day Supper]

I also agree with others, store-bought-jarred-BBQ-sauce is way too sweet and kind of flat tasting, to me anyways, not to mention I'd rather KNOW what I'm eating, no funny stuff; I'd much rather make my own sauce... and I do prefer skin-on bone-in thighs, much more juicy and flavorful, IMHO, and my homemade sauce sticks to my thighs just fine with every bite.
The sauce that I made was uber-easy and THICK! Not hard to do, it was even a on-cook sauce!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Cindi, as a gal who never grilled in my "previous life", I felt like you then.
> 
> Nothing scares me in my new life, certainly not grilling, and I enjoy it more than I can say. I like my alone time with my book, music and glass of wine. Bliss.
> You really should try it sometime.
> I've never found a store barbecue sauce I like, and don't care for sweet sauce, so I make my own and it's delicious to us.


 
Kayelle, the first time I'd tried grilling, is when he had a Webster Charcoal Grill, and I couldn't get the coals lit. I didn't want to waste the lighter fluid, so I gave up. We've now had a gas grill for years, and I'm so afraid of getting burned. Having my husband do the grilling while I get the other foods together and on the table, works out great for us. His grilling also gives me a break from cooking, and I like that.

Kayelle, would you mind sharing your barbecue sauce recipe, unless you've already posted it on this site?


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

Caslon said:


> What's bbq chicken without the unhealthy fatty skin?


 
Carlson, I guess I'll never know, as I prefer the unhealthy fatty skin on either deep fried, or already seasoned, floured coated, oven baked chicken.

But... if anyone ever offers me barbecued chicken with the skin on, I certainly won't pass it up.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2016)

> We've now had a gas grill for years, and I'm so afraid of  getting burned. Having my husband do the grilling while I get the other  foods together and on the table, works out great for us. His grilling  also gives me a break from cooking, and I like that.



Getting burned? How?
I've found that grilling outdoors is the easy part. You may want to rethink getting the meal on the table, and reversing the roles.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Getting burned? How?
> I've found that grilling outdoors is the easy part. You may want to rethink getting the meal on the table, and reversing the roles.



Agreed K! 
I LOVE cooking outdoors, it's much cooler (especially in the summer, I hate being in the kitchen, WAY too hot there), more relaxing, less fuss, muss
and not to mention clean-up  
DG, you might want to take a look at You Tube for some great pointers to get you back out there.  A gas grill is easy-peasy, IMHO anyways.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2016)

Cindi, here's a starter for you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLEY4dL4kjc

EASY!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 1, 2016)

Craig always does our BBQing and smoking, but I'll start the grill on rare occasions when he's going to be late just to get things going, especially if we are doing something like pizza.  

My favorite BBQ sauce is Tom's Mild.  It's middle of the road, has a bit of ketchup, a bit of mustard, is sweet/tart and is middle of the road thick/thin.  I'm sorry but Sweet Baby Ray's is just a huge NO for me.  We tried it once and I think the bottle migrated to the back of the fridge and sat there for over a year before it finally got thrown away. 

They have these things called chimneys that you use to light charcoal now.  NO MORE lighter fluid! so no chance of getting burned.  Just crumpled newspaper, coals and matches or a lighter pen to light the newspaper.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2016)

Gas grills aren't much different than cooking on gas ranges.  You definitely don't need to worry about getting burned.

Charcoal grills won't burn you either.  And they give you better flavor than gas but they are more work.  

I have both and cook on them all summer long.

NO LIGHTER FLUID!!  Use a charcoal chimney and keep all the coals on one side so you can control the heat better.

Doneness is easily determined with a meat thermometer (which is essential to a kitchen anyway)



Brine your chicken for a few hours, dry thoroughly, then grill to near done.  Have your bbq sauce in a shallow pan.  Coat both sides of the chicken with the sauce and put them back on the grill.  Cook both sides briefly then repeat with the sauce.  Cook till the sauce darkens and the chicken is cooked to temp.  

Easy peasy!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know how long Tumbleweeds have been on the market, but I like them for starting a "Snake" or modified snake. I spent time stacking the coals for the "snake" and these allow starting with out dumping coals from a chimney, disturbing my carefully stacked coals. Tumbleweeds are paraffin coated, straw bundles.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Cindi, here's a starter for you
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLEY4dL4kjc
> 
> EASY!



Good video find Kgirl! 

Yep, it just doesn't get easier than that, and lots of alone "chair time" with the book, music, and wine.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2016)

Cindi, here's another video on how to use a Charcoal Grill without Lighter Fluid, super easy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xTIxpNkbHg

I've used both


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2016)

Domestic Goddess said:


> The skin isn't crispy, most of the bbq sauce is cooked off on the grill, and I also worry if the chicken is undercooked, where as when the chicken is baked in the oven for an hour, I never have to worry about it not being cooked through.



A couple suggestions if you decide you'd like to try grilling:
- Open the lid before starting the gas grill. 
- Set the burners on high, close the lid, and let the flames burn off any residue. 
- Scrape the grates with a grill brush. 
- Turn the burners to medium low to cook the chicken. Don't put the sauce on yet. 
- Put the chicken on skin-side down. Cook for 15 minutes or so. Turn and cook another 15 minutes. 
- Brush with barbecue sauce. 
- Use an instant-read thermometer to check for doneness. Dark chicken meat is done at 155°F.
- Cover with foil and let rest for 10 minutes. Serve with extra sauce at the table. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jfFuhtjAE

I'm a visual type a gal, I like to watch videos of how-to


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9jfFuhtjAE
> 
> I'm a visual type a gal, I like to watch videos of how-to



Some are visual, some are verbal. Some, like me, like to have a checklist for certain things. Now she has a choice


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Some are visual, some are verbal. Some, like me, like to have a checklist for certain things. Now she has a choice





... and btw, where is Cindi?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2016)

My go-to method for starting my trhe charcoal in my Webber kettle is to drumple up old newspaper advertising paper (not the glossy stuff), and place it under the charcoal grid.  I then soak all but a little piece with used cooking oil.  I place the charcoal grid, load with whatever charcoal configuration I want, with the oil-soaked paper underneath, and light the un-soaked paper corner.  The oil-soaked paper burns long enough to easily, and quickly ignite the charcoal.  By the time I'm ready to start placing the food on the cooking grill, the charcoal is hot.  Plus, I've not had to dump used cooking oil down the drain, or throw it into a garbage container.  Bonus - no petroleum taste.

Seeeeay; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Cindi, here's a starter for you
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLEY4dL4kjc
> 
> EASY!


 
Kaneohegirllinaz, I watched the video, and while it's an easy to do recipe, the chicken prepared on the grill takes 1 hour and 30 minutes, while mine only takes 1 hour. Also, visually... the chicken done on the grill, the skin looks burnt, while mine does not. I had noticed after the chicken was completely done being grilled, it also looked dried-out at the end, where as mine is not, and I think that's also because I used dark meat and only baked the chicken at 350º for the entire hour. As for me, I'll probably just stick to preparing barbecued chicken in the oven as I've always done, but... I will show this video to my husband and see if he's interested in grilling chicken this way. 

Anyhoo Kaneohegirllinaz, I'd like to thank you for taking the time to post the video, I do appreciate it!

Also, thank you for posting the other videos. I'll be sure to view them when I have more time.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> A couple suggestions if you decide you'd like to try grilling:
> - Open the lid before starting the gas grill.
> - Set the burners on high, close the lid, and let the flames burn off any residue.
> - Scrape the grates with a grill brush.
> ...


 
GotGarlic, thank you for those helpful tips. I appreciate it!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> My favorite BBQ sauce is Tom's Mild. It's middle of the road, has a bit of ketchup, a bit of mustard, is sweet/tart and is middle of the road thick/thin. I'm sorry but Sweet Baby Ray's is just a huge NO for me. We tried it once and I think the bottle migrated to the back of the fridge and sat there for over a year before it finally got thrown away.


 
medtran49, the brand of BBQ sauce you like (Tom's Mild), I've never heard of, and I don't think it's sold where I live. While our family loves Sweet Baby Ray's, I also like Hunt's, Kraft's, and KC Masterpiece as well. We usually buy whatever is on sale and nice and thick. One BBQ sauce I will not buy, is... Open Pit, and not even if it's on sale, as it's too runny.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Craig, you might be surprised how much smoky flavor you can get from using smoked paprika or chipotle powder in a barbecue rub or sauce. I've made ribs in the oven with smoked paprika and DH wanted to know how they got that great flavor  That was before we got our smoker.
> 
> And Rick - she's using legs and thighs not breasts. I love chicken skin, too, but sometimes a change of pace is nice. Baking the sauce directly on the meat this way would make a nicely lacquered surface.


 
Got Garlic, I'll have to ask my daughter when she or her husband grills out, if they apply a rub to their meats. I'm sure they have. Also, if they do, let them know your tip about using smoked paprika or chipotle powder, and not only on the meat, but also in the bbq sauce. I bet that would be good in the sauce! I know I have an unopened bottle of smoked paprika in my cupboard. 

Like you... my daughter also has a smoker, and uses it a lot. She makes "the best" smoked salmon and smoked baked beans. The beans are especially to die for!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 12, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz, Thank you for posting this.  The chicken looks delicious!  I still prefer my BBQ Chicken with out the skin.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2021)

great BBQ chicken is ridiculously easy on the Weber Charcoal Kettle grill.  I simply start my charcoal in a solid bed and let it get hot.  I dry my chicken pieces with paper towers, then rub with butter, and season with granulated garlic, salt,pepper, and granulated onion.  I sometimes sprinkle on some rosemary as we..  Place the chicken on the grill and cofer with the lid, with all vents half open. Cook for 5 minutes.  Remove the lid and flip the chicken. Put lid back on and cook another 5 minutes.  Remove lid and brush on sauce, all over the chicken.  Replace lid and cook another 4 minutes.  The sauce sugars will not be burnt, the chicken is very juicy, and well flavored, and tender. 
 Test chicken with a meat thermometer.  It should read 155' or so.. Remove chicken to a platter and let rest for 10 minutes.   serve.

Sauces:
4 oz. tomato paste
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp. mesquite flavor Liquid Smoke
1 tbs paprika
1 tbs. chilin powder
1/2 tsp yellow mustard
3 tbs. water
Mix all ingredients together until sugar is dissolved.

Sauce 2
1/2 cup buckwheat, or orange honey
2 to 3 tbs. yellow mustard
2 tbs chicken broth

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north
Stir together


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 13, 2021)

Domestic Goddess said:


> Kaneohegirlinaz, Thank you for posting this.  The chicken looks delicious!  I still prefer my BBQ Chicken with out the skin.



*Cindi*, another style of BBQ Chicken you could try is Teriyaki Chicken on the grill.  I make this often; I too use B/S Chicken, thighs 
I use my propane Weber grill and it only takes about 15 minutes
at the most.



I serve it with steamed White Rice and my Quick Cucumber Kim Chee (kimchi, which ever) a very local-style meal (reads from Hawaii).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Cindi*, another style of BBQ Chicken you could try is Teriyaki Chicken on the grill.  I make this often; I too use B/S Chicken, thighs
> I use my propane Weber grill and it only takes about 15 minutes
> at the most.
> 
> ...



+1Tryakin chicken is great.  Another great way to prepare chicken on the grill is to slice the chicken into thin strips, marinade it in  your favorite marinade, and weave the chicken strips onto bamboo skewers..  You can prepare skewered veggies to go with the chicken.  You can also cook the chicken  simply seaned, then glazed.  chicken prepared in this fashion was common street food in Sian countries I visited, and was yummy.  I have to think this would be common in Polynesian cuisine as well.  It works great with pork, and beef as well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Northg


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 13, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> +1Tryakin chicken is great.  Another great way to prepare chicken on the grill is to slice the chicken into thin strips, marinade it in  your favorite marinade, and *weave the chicken strips onto bamboo skewers*..  You can prepare skewered veggies to go with the chicken.  You can also cook the chicken  simply seaned, then glazed.  chicken prepared in this fashion was common street food in Sian countries I visited, and was yummy.  I have to think this would be common in Polynesian cuisine as well.  It works great with pork, and beef as well.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Northg




YUM! 





I make these often for parties!  They're a HUGE hit! 



Ooh, and grilled fruits too, like Pineapple with the Teriyaki Chicken!!!
I never tried this until about a year and a half ago!!!


----------

